# College Football Week 10



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

National Games

#1 Alabama (-7) @ #15 LSU - Roll Tigers... I mean I am taking Bama and the points.

#9 Nebraska @ #6 Ohio State (-14) - Ohio State wins and does not cover.

Upset Picks

#17 Western Michigan @ Ball State - #17 teams have lost 6 weeks in a row. Ball State with the upset



Some Highly Upvoted Post on reddit said:


> Week 4 - #17 Arkansas loses to #10 Texas A&M 45-24
> Week 5 - #17 Michigan State loses to Indiana 24-21
> Week 6 - #17 North Carolina loses to #25 Virginia Tech 34-3
> Week 7 - #17 Virginia Tech loses to Syracuse 31-17
> ...


 Since there are really no other quality games this week, I will choose this matchup as an upset.

#15 Florida (-3) at Arkansas - Razorbacks finally get a game that I have picked them on.

Local Games

BYU (-8.5) @ Cincinnati - BYU wins and covers.

Utah State @ Wyoming (-7) - Utah State with the upset. Wyoming coming off the biggest win in recent memory falls trap to the hungry aggies fighting to go bowling.

#16 Utah (-450) vs Bye Week - Uters


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

#1 Alabama (-7) @ #15 LSU - I pick AFB to win and cover.
#9 Nebraska @ #6 Ohio State (-14) - TOSU wins and covers.
UCLA @ #21 Colorado - UCLA in the upset.
TCU @ #13 Baylor - TCU in the upset

Upset Picks
#17 Western Michigan @ Ball State - Western Michigan
#15 Florida (-3) at Arkansas - Florida wins. Chomp Chomp.

Local Games
BYU (-8.5) @ Cincinnati - BYU wins and covers. BYU won't lose a game until they play in their San Diego bowl game.
Utah State @ Wyoming (-7) - Pokes Poke the Aggies.

#16 Utah (-450) vs Bye Week - Utes win but drop in the polls.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

GaryFish said:


> #1 Alabama (-7) @ #15 LSU - I pick AFB to win and cover.
> #9 Nebraska @ #6 Ohio State (-14) - TOSU wins and covers.
> UCLA @ #21 Colorado - UCLA in the upset.
> TCU @ #13 Baylor - TCU in the upset
> ...


UCLA @ Colorado (-12) - I think that UCLA covers, but does not top the buffs.

TCU @ Baylor (-10) - I think that Baylor covers and wins


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

1. Alabama at LSU. Roll Tide with a win and cover.
2. Nebraska at TOSU. The Urban legend rights the ship and his boys win and cover. 
3. UCLA at Colorado. I'll take UCLA to cover but not win.
4. TCU at Baylor. Both teams are overrated and not great, but Baylor will win and cover. 
5 Western Michigan will dumptruck Ball st.
6. Florida at Arkansas. I'll go Florida to win and cover. 
7. BYU at Cincinnati. BYU will win and cover.
8. USU at Wyo. Wyo dumptrucks the aggies and covers too.
9. Utes vs Bye. Utes win but suffer 3 more major injuries to their starting lineup while on the bye week.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> National Games
> 
> *#1 Alabama (-7) @ #15 LSU - Roll Tigers... I mean I am taking Bama and the points.*
> 
> ...


*
*
*UCLA @ Colorado (-12) - I think that UCLA covers, but does not top the buffs.*

*TCU @ Baylor (-10) - I think that Baylor covers and wins*

-O,-


----------

